# Eu married to Non Eu citizen



## Slimm (Oct 4, 2013)

Dear All,
Please I need some help in my case as am so depressed from the whole situation, well Last summer I got married to a Netherlands citizen in Lebanon that got graduated 2 month ago and she is now living with me in UAE. we are trying to check and read almost from a year ago in how to live and work in any EU country since netherlands law has many rules such as knowing about the country, having a dutch language and they make it impossible for me to go and live with her there. so am checking another country but really we don't know any country who accepts us to be in it since she doesn't have work, but our plan to go together and search for work there and make a small little family . Please note that I got graduated in Engineering 5 years ago but am working in Retail-Fashion and she has a Social worker degree and she speaks 4 languages. Please anyone who read this message and have the right solution. I appreciate to contact me as we are really neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed a solutionnnnnnnnnnnnnnn. 
thank you so muchhhhhhh


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Slimm said:


> Dear All,
> Please I need some help in my case as am so depressed from the whole situation, well Last summer I got married to a Netherlands citizen in Lebanon that got graduated 2 month ago and she is now living with me in UAE. we are trying to check and read almost from a year ago in how to live and work in any EU country since netherlands law has many rules such as knowing about the country, having a dutch language and they make it impossible for me to go and live with her there. so am checking another country but really we don't know any country who accepts us to be in it since she doesn't have work, but our plan to go together and search for work there and make a small little family . Please note that I got graduated in Engineering 5 years ago but am working in Retail-Fashion and she has a Social worker degree and she speaks 4 languages. Please anyone who read this message and have the right solution. I appreciate to contact me as we are really neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed a solutionnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.
> thank you so muchhhhhhh


Due to EU legislation, you can basically go to any EU country other than the Netherlands without needing to meet a lot of requirements.

Pick a country you like (preferably one you know the language of, it makes things ever so much easier) and apply for either an EEA family permit (UK) or a short term Schengen Visa (Schengen countries) at the respective Embassy.

You can accompany her right away and for the first 90 days she does not have to show a job but can stay as a job seeker. You as her husband can apply for either EEA2 (UK) or a residence card (Schengen countries) which has a validity of 5 years and allows you unrestricted access to the job market of the country.

One thing to keep in mind:

Things hinge on her exercising her EU treaty rights after the initial 90 days! She will need to work, even if it's just a part time job. 

Good luck!


----------

